# Conexión del 74LS48 al display



## DarkAdvenger (Nov 6, 2006)

estoy haciendo un contador ascendente de 0 a 59, y compre el 74LS48 para el BCD, (mi display en cátodo común) lo conecto asi:

  01-B       16-VCC
  02-C       15-f
  03-         14-g
  04-         13-a
  05-         12-b
  06-D       11-c
  07-A       10-d
  08-GND   09-e

también lo conecte así:

  01-B       16-VCC
  02-C       15-f
  03-VCC   14-g
  04-VCC   13-a
  05-VCC   12-b
  06-D       11-c
  07-A       10-d
  08-GND   09-e

Y no logro que encienda, si algo conecte mal por favor digamne que fue.


----------



## nemesaiko (Nov 7, 2006)

hola amigo, esta bien si has hecho ese precedimiento pero te sujiero que prubes el 7448 si esta bien lo puedes rmplazar por otro o hacer una prueba , o  el problema puede ser en el contador porque no pones unos leds en en la entrada del 7448 para que que veas si esta siguiendo la secuencia correctamente 

bye

LIMA-PERU


----------



## nemesaiko (Nov 7, 2006)

me podrias mandar el digrama de tu proyecto que piensas implementar para ver si esta haciendo algo mal


----------



## Apollo (Nov 8, 2006)

Hola a todos:

Dejo un diagrama básico de conexión del 7448. Espero y te sirva.

Un saludo al foro


----------



## dracopea (Nov 5, 2008)

yo tambien tengo el mismo problema, y no se que mas hacer, segun el diagrama de conexion basico del 7448 no se utiliza los pines3,4,5,yo estoy haciendo un sumador-restador con un display, la parte del sumador-restador ya esta bie, ya lo probe de forma binaria, solo me falta agregarle el codificador y el display, pero lo conecto y o da ni una pinche luz. mi display esta bien, es de catodo comu, todo esta bien, no se si para esto se ocupan los pines 3, 4 y5. ayudenme porfavor


----------



## Supremo_II (Jun 16, 2009)

como funciona o que funcion tiene un circuito un tegrado 74ls48


----------



## nietzche (Jun 16, 2009)

los pines 3 4 y 5 se tienen que conectar a vcc para que funcione correctamente


----------



## XantuX (Abr 21, 2010)

Aparte de poner a 5V los pines 3, 4 y 5, para que el funcionamiento sea correcto, hay que forzar tanto los "1" como los "0" en las entradas A (7), B (1), C(2) y D (6). Si no se hace (forzar los "0"), los valores de V en las entradas quedan en torno a 1,2 V y esto no se detecta como un "0" por lo que las salidas serán erróneas.

Un saludo


----------



## Jtrax (May 22, 2011)

Y como hago para forzar tanto los "1" como los "0" en las entradas A (7), B (1), C(2) y D (6)?

Saludos!


----------



## MrCarlos (May 22, 2011)

Hola Jtrax

Los Unos y Ceros Se Logran Subiendo o vajando los conmutadores de la izquierda.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Jtrax (May 22, 2011)

Perfecto, muchisimas gracias MrCarlos..

Saludos!


----------



## ivanamado16 (May 9, 2012)

con que isiste el contador ?

yo necesito hacer un contador ascendente descendente de 00 a 59 pero con un microprosesador o pic, alguien me podria ayudar con una idea ?


----------



## MrCarlos (May 10, 2012)

Hola ivanamado16

Fíjate por acá en el mensage #12
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/controlar-motor-pap-pic-68324/#post605515
[/COLOR] 
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ivanamado16 (May 14, 2012)

pues no se parece tanto a lo que necesito..
esque la verdad nunca e trabajado con un PIC

muchas gracias, saludos.


----------

